# Kamado Cooking



## TruGrilling_Chris (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey everyone, first post here for me on the forum and I just wanted to get an idea of what everyone thought of Kamado style cooking and if you guys and gals like it or dislike it? If you do like it please give me feedback of why and ideas of how to make the experience better. If you don't like it then please let me know why. We recently purchased some at our store and have been cooking on them often and really do love the results that we have got so far.  So let me know what you guys think.

Happy Grilling To All-


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 18, 2011)

SurfinSapo has one, but I haven't seen him around here for awhile. You might want to search his posts. He has tons of videos.


----------



## TruGrilling_Chris (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you for that, I will definitely give his videos a look.


----------



## Griff (Feb 18, 2011)

I thought that was grilling with no underware.


----------



## Redflea (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow...

I WANT!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 18, 2011)

Mi amiga es japaneso.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 19, 2011)

?????????????????


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2011)

I've had ceramic cookers and in my honest opinio, it's basically like cooking in an oven.  Again, in my opinion you get more authentic BBQ and grilled food from a WSM and/or Weber Kettle and you have money left over.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 19, 2011)

I knows of some world class comp cooks who lugs the heavy biotches around just to cook chicken as far as I could tell. Dont think any of em get caught dead trying to stuff briskets and dismembered hawgs down in there...but apparently they do chickens well. Figger it the old hot and fast routine which makes em well suited for birds. Sorta like a Tandoori oven without steroids.


----------



## Redflea (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't care how it cooks...it is freakin' beeyoutiful.  Just want to have it in my backyard so I can look at it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 20, 2011)

Redflea said:
			
		

> Don't care how it cooks...it is freakin' beeyoutiful.  Just want to have it in my backyard so I can look at it.


Buy a flower pot then, it'a much cheaper!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 20, 2011)

For what that work of art cost in materials and man hours of labor..you could prob hire a coupla geisha girls to run around nekked in your backyard twice a day. I could come over too and pretend to be a sumo rassler. I already have the thong and the big belly. Let me know.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 20, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Redflea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or a toilet well seasoned by Bigwheel.................that foat wurth wuter does wunders on a brisket from wut the warden tellls me.....


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 21, 2011)

Bad boy Bad boy.


----------



## TruGrilling_Chris (Feb 21, 2011)

So I have seen a lot of replies so far and for the most part I get the feeling I am dealing with some Weber faithfuls, which by all means is not a bad thing. Weber offers a great product that last and does a great job. However, in response to all the replies I have gotten I would like to do a comparison of both the Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker  Vs. The Kamado Joe Cooker that we have on our floor. We have been a Weber dealer for quite some time and the Weber Smokers definitely sell themselves based on reputation alone, but we have seen surges in the Kamado Style cookers as well. 

There have been numerous comments that hint at price being a factor in why sticking with Weber would be a better deal. This can be true but does not answer the question of how, why and which is a better cooker and has more value for it's money. I have also heard that perhaps the Kamado Style cookers may not be able to hold as much meat or perhaps the taste is simply not as authentic as a real smoker. With all these statements taken into consideration I would like to tackle some brisket with the kamado and video tape and photo the entire process and see exactly how it comes out and grade it according to flavor and quality of cooking. I will also provide a side by side comparison of facts to the both the kamado cooker and the WSM. Here is where you guys come in. I would like to see all kinds of recipes for brisket and out of the ones that I receive I will end up picking one of them and use it as our base for cooking the brisket. We will also feature the recipe on our facebook page for all of our fans and users to see. So let me know what you think and give me some feed back as we start this project for the next 2-3 weeks.

As always happy grilling!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the review!


----------

